# TiMiNg BeLt



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

How do you know when to replace the timing belt on a 86' 300zx N/A, i have no info when it was last replaced, is it easy to check its condition????


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Pull off the top cover for the timing belt and check the belts integrity.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

if you have no idea then go ahead and do it. and by the time you get all the way down to it you may as well swap it out real quick. 

whoever did the belt last should have put the sticker under the hood, a sliver sticker that they hand wrote the mileage on.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

25,000 to 50,000 miles but thiers no real way to know if the belt it strong enough internally or if its about to break.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you can see the bottom side of the belt , look for small cracks running across the belt. A lot of small cracks (between the belt teeth) indicate the top layer of belting is the only thing holding the belt together , you have maybe 5,000 miles or a lot less at that point. Any chunks missing out of the belt or the teeth , replace it right away.


----------



## Kirbinator (Jul 27, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Pull off the top cover for the timing belt and check the belts integrity.


Does this cover come off without pulling belts and water pump?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Kirbinator said:


> Does this cover come off without pulling belts and water pump?


 Belts yes , water pump no.


----------

